# なんとやら



## lammn

Wishfull said:


> のどもと過ぎればなんとやら。


Sorry, I don't get the last part. What does なんとやら mean?  

By the way, I find a similar phrase in dictionary:

のどもと過ぎれば熱さを忘れる
It seems that it has similar meaning with the one you provided, right?


----------



## Wishfull

なんとやら　is like "such and such".

ひとのうわさもなんとやら　instead of ひとのうわさも75日
The speaker abbreviated the last phrase "75日”　by using ”なんとやら”

のどもと過ぎればなんとやら＝Abbreviation　of のどもと過ぎれば熱さを忘れる。

When the speaker doesn't want to tell directly, or he wants to speak more softely, he uses "なんとやら”　to make the last portion vague. When the speaker doesn't want to say the whole sentence because it might be offensive, he/she would abbriviate by means of "なんとやら”.
Or the speaker doesn't remember well the last portion of a proverb, he would say vaguely with this phrase. Does it make sense to you?

edit; I would like to ask someone to analyse "なんとやら”correctly and grammatically, if it is OK with this forum's rule.
I think ; なん＝何＝what/      とやら＝and so on, etc.


----------



## wathavy

lamman, you hit the head of the nail.
That is it!

なんとやら　equals  "what ever" or "somewhat like that" or " etc " or " I don't remember". (Wishfull never forget what he was saying, for sure, though.)

Cheers.


----------



## lammn

Thank you very much for your explanation, Wishfull and Wathavy!
I learnt from you a very useful word today. 

I googled and have found out the definition of なんとやら in this dictionary as well.



wathavy said:


> lamman


 
My username is not "lamman", though.
There have always been too many misunderstanding about my username. D:


----------



## wathavy

Oops. So sorry.

Lammn.


----------



## lammn

It does not matter as long as you call me Lady Lammn (or something to that effect) next time.


----------



## kaito

Wishfull said:


> edit; I would like to ask someone to analyse "なんとやら”correctly and grammatically, if it is OK with this forum's rule.
> I think ; なん＝何＝what/      とやら＝and so on, etc.



I'd guess that...
なん is 何
と is the usual と　particle
やら is a particle similar to か
Technically, it looks ok and should mean almost the same as なんとか


----------



## wathavy

kaito said:


> it should mean almost the same as なんとか


Exactly, I think.


----------



## lammn

Okay, thanks guys!



kaito said:


> やら is a particle similar to か


In fact, dictionary has definition of the particle やら as follows:



> 一（副助）
> 体言および体言に準ずる語、一部の副詞、助詞などに付く。
> (2)〔「とやら」の形で〕はっきり言わずに、ぼかして言うときに用いる。
> 「山田と―いう人」
> 「どこと―抜けている人」


----------



## wathavy

> 一（副助）
> 体言および体言に準ずる語、一部の副詞、助詞などに付く。
> (2)〔「とやら」の形で〕はっきり言わずに、ぼかして言うときに用いる。
> 「山田とやらいう人」
> 「どことやら抜けている人」



These example don't fit to my sense of Japanese.
(I replaced - with やら.)

「山田とかいう人」
「どことなく抜けている人」
The meanings are exactly same. 
I don't deny the examples but they sound odd to me.


----------

